# Nexus 7 of Asus Infinity



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm in the market for a tablet and can't decide which I should get. I relay like the dock for the Infinity, but the Nexus 7 seems to be where it's at right now. Any thoughts?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think you can beat the N7 for the price, features, and Nexus-status. It would be a no-brainer to me.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

My friend has the Transformer Prime with the dock but hardly ever uses the dock. I thought about getting the infinity and the dock, but I'm thinking about waiting for a 10in Nexus.

So, it really depends on what you want. I have an 8.9in Xyboard and it fills a different role than a 10 inch tablet. It's very portable, but not really for sharing media with people or anything like that.


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

My buddy has the TF300 and absolutely loves the dock with the tablet. He uses the keyboard to write code when he is away from his comp.

So it really depends on what you will be using it for


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Figure out what you want out of a tablet. I have a Xoom and Nexus 7. I find myself using the Nexus 7 the most even though I have the speaker dock, BT keyboard and mouse, and stand case for the Xoom. 7", IMO, is the perfect tablet size for media consumption and gaming.


----------

